# Massachusetts to ban cigar bars



## danashan (Jul 30, 2007)

The fascism on the move again :angry:

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...9/proposed_ban_ignites_cigar_smoker_protests/


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Ahh, my old neck of the woods...Bastiges!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cambridge commies!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

massholes!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

In the vernacular of most of New England - "Thats friggin retaaaaaated"!

Was that not very PC? Oops. Sorry. 

CD

P.S. Not really sorry


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Just more bull$hit!! Remember these aholes come election day!!!!!


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

I couldnt imagine Boston without cigar bars :brick:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> In the vernacular of most of New England - "Thats friggin retaaaaaated"!
> 
> Was that not very PC? Oops. Sorry.
> 
> ...


Good stuff CD. And I'm in agreement Wit ya. Retaaaaaded!!!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Damn Democrats!! Well if anyone deserves this treatment (and no one does) it's the damn Red Sux.
*GO YANKEES* - next year lol


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> Damn Democrats!! Well if anyone deserves this treatment (and no one does) it's the damn Red Sux.
> *GO YANKEES* - next year lol


Lew,

your asking for more whoopin talking like that....


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Lew,
> 
> your asking for more whoopin talking like that....


Oops! :sorry:


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Lew What is the difference between a Phillies hot dog and a Yankees hotdog?

You can still get a Phillies hot dog this october:lol:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Don Francisco said:


> Damn Democrats!! Well if anyone deserves this treatment (and no one does) it's the damn Red Sux.
> *GO YANKEES* - next year lol


...and I was just beginning to get to like you.  (he, he)

CD

P.S. GO SOX! :biggrin:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

howland1998 said:


> Good stuff CD. And I'm in agreement Wit ya. Retaaaaaded!!!


See, you know what I mean  I knew you would chime in Gerry 

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

maxnmisty435 said:


> Hey Lew What is the difference between a Phillies hot dog and a Yankees hotdog?
> 
> You can still get a Phillies hot dog this october:lol:


:roflmao:


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

How can these anti smoking a$$holes get so much power, people need to learn to mind their own bussiness. I cant even stand the no smoking in bars in NY.......i cant wait until i need to get permission to wipe my own a$$


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

the vote isn't until Nov. the mayor has chimmed in about not following the commision vote


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

luckyfitz13 said:


> How can these anti smoking a$$holes get so much power, people need to learn to mind their own bussiness. I cant even stand the no smoking in bars in NY.......i cant wait until i need to get permission to wipe my own a$$


Errrrr....permission granted!


----------



## monkey530 (May 31, 2008)

Meh, that is dumb. They should ban cigarettes, so many more people smoke it, or just regulate cigarettes more closely. W/E, we have this BS but they also have possibility of decriminalization of MJ on the ballot also? This is FAWKING RETAWDED.


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

that really sucks, its so frustrating how they can get away with these things


also gerry great avatar love the photo


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey Boston you want to ban cigar bars? (Did you hear they also have a bill that will close down McDonald's within the city to protect us and our children from the health risks of consuming fast foods? Me either.) On what grounds could that possibly be legal? Smoking is a legal activity. And you go into a _*cigar *_bar to: a) have surgery, b) drop kids off for daycare, or c) SMOKE CIGARS? The point being who unwittingly is getting hurt? Oh yeah, I forgot, government needs to protect us from ourselves. They aren't protecting the children by banning a cigar bar. ( OMG I just had an epiphany! My Father and his sisters smoked cigarettes their entire lives in front of me. And now I smoke cigars! Oh, wait. I forgot to mention I started smoking cigars last year at 47. Never took up cigarettes. )

If we see people through the windows laughing and smoking cigars, aren't we still smart enough to realize the repercussions of smoking? And I thought the lawyers, doctors, and other Ivy Leaguers smoking Bolivars in Back Bay were "smaaht". Hmmm, maybe they are intelligent and just enjoy the pleasure of a cigar?

This type of legislation reminds me of the failed anti-drug campaign "Just Say No". It's not as simple as a Nike commercial one-liner. Part of being an adult is we get to decide things for ourselves. Whether they are deemed good or evil. Then we experience the results of our actions. As comic magician Penn Gillette says while lighting a cigarette to be used in a trick, "Remember kids don't smoke...well, unless you wanna look cool."

So Capitol Hill/Statehouse/City Hall, once again, another case of "we don't need you". We can decide what we do to our bodies for ourselves. It's like the Church saying certain activities are a sin. Sorry, but some things just feel good even though we face eternal damnation.


----------



## monkey530 (May 31, 2008)

There should be regulations about smoking in cars. I remember growing up with my Dad smoking cigarettes in the car windows up. Like a lot, to the point it sort of looked like you were fish bowling. 2nd hand smoke is more hazardous to others health. I agree with John on this one though. You don't see a campaign to stop cigar smokers like Truth. Only reason they are keeping cigarettes is tax. Plus no cigar bars might hurt a niche market with foreign business men who smoke.


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

I've always thought cigars smelled great. However, I've never been a fan of cigarette smoke. Especially when I'm eating. But I can understand people wanting a smoke after a meal. I didn't have a problem with smoking and non-smoking sections. The interesting thing is that I think most places that allowed smoking (around here) did not allow cigar or pipe smoking! I remember being in a restaurant in Nashua NH when smoking was allowed. I was seated at their bar and asked if I could smoke a cigar. The bartender said sure. People were smoking cigarettes too. Someone eventually told the bartender that they didn't like the cigar so I was asked to put it out. I decided to leave. I walked through the restaurant to the door puffing like a locomotive.


----------



## KYUSHO00 (Oct 15, 2008)

Glad I live so close to N.H. Pretty soon you will not be able to smoke outside in Mass.


----------



## Agedleaf (Oct 16, 2008)

This country is getting out of control with the laws and taxes about everything just to stop a vocal minority but that's the problem, they care even if it is misplaced, enough to scream and protest while "normal" people just want to be left alone.

I'm just glad that industry people like patel and fuente are getting involved and going to capitol hill now to speak on behalf of cigar smokers. Think we still need a state to state representation tho.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just tell me that Red Auerbach isn't spinning in his grave over this. This is just too sad for words as I used to live in Framingham and visited every B&M in the city. This is so wrong on all levels for a city that inspired the Tea Party and cigars.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

The shop owners are starting to fight back. Its not over



Cigary said:


> Just tell me that Red Auerbach isn't spinning in his grave over this. This is just too sad for words as I used to live in Framingham and visited every B&M in the city. This is so wrong on all levels for a city that inspired the Tea Party and cigars.


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I think Im gonna cry, I dont wanna move there anymore


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Gonna get worse if the Dems win the White House


----------

